# صلاة ليوم تذكار جميع الموتى 2 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر)



## katia123 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

صلاة تذكار الموتى​أيها الاب الرحيم 
أستجب لصلواتنا وامنحنا العزاء ،
فيما نجدد ايماننا بابنك ،
الذي اقمته من بين الاموات 
قوي رجاءنا بأن جميع اخوتنا واخواتنا الذين غادروا هذا العالم 
سيشتركون في قيامته ،
هو الذي يحيا ويملك معك ومع الروح القدس، الهاً واحداً على الأبد ، آمين 
الراحة الابدية أعطهم يا رب ،
والنور الدائم فليضئ لهم وليستريحوا بسلام  .يا يسوع اغفر لنا خطاينا ونجنا من نار جهم وخذ الى فردوسك كل النفوس وخاصة تلك التي بحاجة اعظم لى مراحمك
آمين​ 
( نذكر جميع موتانا وخاصة في هذا اليوم ونصلي من اجلهم )


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 نوفمبر 2009)

> الراحة الابدية أعطهم يا رب ،
> والنور الدائم فليضئ لهم وليستريحوا بسلام .يا يسوع اغفر لنا خطاينا ونجنا من نار جهم وخذ الى فردوسك كل النفوس وخاصة تلك التي بحاجة اعظم لى مراحمك
> 
> آمين


الراحة الابدية اعطهم يارب 
امين 

​


----------

